# Fostering dogs.



## Ronni (Sep 29, 2022)

Fostering this sweet senior fluff ball, with a face only a mother could love,  for a few days. She’s one of three.  Paige has the other two. We’ll likely switch back and forth over the next few days as they are prepped to go to rescue. Their Mama had to go into a nursing home. So sad.  We’ll give them All The Love till they go to their new homes!  




This one (I’m calling her Betty) is integrating well into our family of dogs


----------



## Leann (Sep 29, 2022)

Beautiful little furballs. I wish I could foster but I'd want to keep all of them. Maybe one day.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 29, 2022)

Leann said:


> Beautiful little furballs. I wish I could foster but I'd want to keep all of them. Maybe one day.


It’s hard, sometimes. But I’ve had dogs all my life, always rescues/fosters, and there’s definitely a special connection with the ones I’ve kept. The others I’ve loved and felt compassion for, but that extra “click” of connection just isn’t there.

If I’m actively looking for another dog, I wait for that click. And if I’m not, then I shower them with affection and love and care, and then let them go to their forever home.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 29, 2022)

Decided to bed the lil foster down with my Hope, because I’m sure she misses her sisters. She barks every time I’m out of sight.  So I set up a pen situation in my laundry room. Hopefully we’ll have a peaceful night!


----------

